
Waterfall Isn’t Dead - polysaturate
http://blog.standupti.me/post/127220134289/waterfall-software-development-isnt-dead
======
tired_man
Thank goodness.

Because all this agile shit just means that developers become very agile in
not providing useable information for their documenter team until the
product's been released and we start bitching to their CS.

